# Favorite heavy metal style (if any)?



## WolfyAmbassador (Jul 3, 2018)

Big fan of heavy metal music, it's been my daily driver for quite some time. I was introduced to heavy rock music since I was little when the whole nu metal scene was a thing, which was sort of my gateway to other styles of metal but my tastes have changed over the years, especially with other types of music, and I've switched back and forth between different musical genres to listen to on the daily for the past few decades when I went through stages. I do listen to other styles of music but I've been recently further exploring my ongoing interest in metal that has stuck with me since I was a fetus. Over the past couple of months, I've been learning more about different styles and the history of heavy metal music, and discovered a heightened interest for older bands, particularly the ones who created heavy metal and played the original style. I went through all kinds of styles over the years, from nu metal, metalcore/deathcore, death metal, power, black, thrash, etc, before I came to the conclusion that traditional heavy metal was my daily driver since late last year but the overall style matters more than just the genre certain bands fit into imo. I stopped listening to mainly nu metal, metalcore, death, as well as bands categorized in others because my tastes and criteria for heavy metal have changed greatly. I find myself more interested in melodic/layered vocals and just having awesome heavy guitar riffs and solos than a lot of the heavily down-tuned stuff these days. I find myself more in the trad/epic heavy/power with influences from other styles camp than an extreme metal fan, but, I do appreciate some of it here and there.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jul 3, 2018)

Much more of a punk/hc fan when it comes to the two genres but I like to look at the precursors to the genre: Led Zepplin, early Deep Purple &c....and wonder what other early influences are.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Scales42 (Jul 4, 2018)

This should give you a good idea what my taste in music is.


----------



## Scales42 (Jul 4, 2018)

Simo said:


> Much more of a punk/hc fan when it comes to the two genres but I like to look at the precursors to the genre: Led Zepplin, early Deep Purple &c....and wonder what other early influences are.



Perhaps this is something for you?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 4, 2018)

I like some Swedish bands, and by bands I mean Dan Swano.

Dan Swano - Sun of the Night < progressive  melodic death metal, the entire album is created by him alone.
Nightingale - On Stolen Wings < progressive rock with Dan Swano again
Edge of Sanity - Twilight < progressive death metal with the above mentioned musician.
Opeth - Master's apprentices < At this point I think Opeth are in a genre of their own. This particular piece is rather progressive death metal.
Opeth - Sorceress < in contrast to Master's Apprentices this is... I have no idea. Just give it a try.

Let's step away from the Swedish scene for now.

Fear Factory - Fear Campaign < If you enjoy nu metal, then chances are you might also dig industrial metal like this.
Fear Factory - Invisible Wounds < another piece by them, this one more melodic and clean. Goes to show Burton's vocal range.

Here's something different:
Wuthering Heights - Lost Realms < Supposedly folk & power metal, Wuthering Heights is a band from Denmark and their lyrics are often philosophical or even abstract. They are poetry. I love them. A few more of my favorite songs by them:
Seize the Night(Carpe Noctem);
Faith, Apathy Divine pt 1;
The Bollard;
The Mad Sailor < this one is from their latest album. The band has been on hiatus since 2011.

You mentioned power metal. Here are a few of my favorites from the genre:
Dark Moor - Bells of Notre Dame
Hammerfall - Last Man Standing
Firewind - Dreamchaser
Majesty - Dance with the Demon

I'm gonna finish this off with more random stuff:

Dimmu Borgir - Interdimensional Summit < people have mixed feelings for this one, because Dimmu have stepped away from their "trve kvlt black metal" from the 90s or whatever. They are saying it's the edgier Nightwish now.
Fireball Ministry - Daughter of the Damned < I have no idea what this is. I know I searched for this song for years and years because I once heard it randomly and it's been stuck with me since then.
Luca Turilli's Dreamquest - Virus < This one is interesting. If you're familiar with Rhapsody then you have heard about Luca Turilli. This is one of his projects - gothic/power/operatic metal. The identity of the vocalist, credited only as "Mystique", is still in question.
Arcturus - The Chaos Path < Avant-garde metal. You'll either love or you'll hate it. It's very weird.
Pain - Have a Drink On Me < sounds kinda like a mix between heavy metal, blues, electronic music and whatever the fuck Peter Tagtgren felt like at the time. He's kinda like Dan Swano. 
Here's another song by them which sounds nothing like Have a Drink on Me - Pain - Supersonic Bitch.
Blue Stahli - ULTRAnumb < chances are you're already familiar with this one.

Well that's it for now.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Chief Mojo Rising (Jul 10, 2018)

i like original heavy metal more than the other types, BUT (<---- that's a big "but") i feel like i'd be doing good music a disservice if i didn't share something i love dearly and enjoy listening to. i hope the rest of you metal heads like this shit too


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 10, 2018)

Maaan, there's so much inside the metal genre I like. 

But something I came across like 2 months ago on a random Spotify playlist:

Devin Townsend Project with Fallout! ENJOY! <3


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jul 11, 2018)

I remember I had a DVD which was included in a guitar bundle back in 08 that had this show on it:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh man, didn't even see this thread.

Thrash is by far my favorite of the genres, especially the east coast scene. They have that punk, street attitude with the backbone of speed metal, and the songs are not always as dark, serious, and political as the west coast and bay area thrash. This is why Overkill swiftly became my favorite band. Good example:






A second favorite genre is kind of hard, euhh... I want to say NWOBHM, but song quality often turns me away from liking a lot of the bands. Lots of underground stuff that never saw sunlight for reason, and only a handful of survivors (Iron Maiden, Grim Reaper, Satan, etc). I'd have to settle with traditional metal then.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

I like black and doom.
And I'm a really big fan of Ghost


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jul 13, 2018)

Huge fan of power metal here.  It's the genre that got me into music at all.  Since then my tastes of broadened and I have discovered other genres and artists that I enjoy, but power metal will always be my first musical love.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 13, 2018)

Derin Darkpaw said:


> Huge fan of power metal here.  It's the genre that got me into music at all.  Since then my tastes of broadened and I have discovered other genres and artists that I enjoy, but power metal will always be my first musical love.



After getting into the heavier genres, it's hard to get into power metal, though early power metal I like (Liege Lord, late 80's Savatage, Sanctuary). Still very different than the modern styles, but power metal is power metal.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jul 14, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> After getting into the heavier genres, it's hard to get into power metal, though early power metal I like (Liege Lord, late 80's Savatage, Sanctuary). Still very different than the modern styles, but power metal is power metal.


 I agree, modern power metal is very different from the older kind, which was a lot more like traditional heavy/speed metal with the exception of the lyrical themes. I don't have an issue with power metal, I just don't like the overly polished flower metal.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 3, 2018)

Became a headbanger in the first place because of Sabaton (very much a modern type power band), but ever since finding out about Motörhead, early Metallica, Slayer, Deep Purple etc. I've been more into the rougher, aggressive and rock'n rollish stuff. So if I should pick specific genres then speed and thrash would fare fairly high, as would AC/DC and Led Zeppelin type hard rock if it counts.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Aug 21, 2018)

Didn't even fucking hear about it this whole time but Mark Shelton from Manilla Road passed away weeks ago. Fucking shame, happened with Dio just when I started getting into his music back in 2010 as well.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 24, 2018)

I don't know shit from my ass about metal, so I can't name subgenres by ear. But whatever this is, yeah... I like this.


----------



## Deathless (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm into mainly Progressive Metal and classic Heavy Metal!
I like the bands Haken, Metal Allegiance, Sons of Apollo, Slayer, Dream Theater and many more that I can't name right now because there's a lot haha!


----------



## DivinePrince (Sep 13, 2018)

I usually just stick to Industrial Metal.

Sometimes I will find songs I like in Symphonic Metal, Folk Metal, Avant Garde, and Black Metal.


----------



## The Cospunk Prince (Sep 13, 2018)

Huge fan of Symphonic Metal, especially Nightwish and Sonata Arctica.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 25, 2018)

Another vote for Industrial Metal


----------



## JPeccatori1 (Jan 1, 2019)

I greatly adore industrial, I think is what it's called.
Whatever Angelspit and Author & Punisher are, I think they're the absolute best and can't get enough of 'em.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jan 11, 2019)

How I feel about nu metal in a nutshell:


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 11, 2019)

Carbon steel is my favourite


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 11, 2019)

I also like brass and copper


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm more of a punk/alt rock kind of guy (prefer punk for my heavy stuff).

That being said, I do like some metal like the general heavy (not so aggressive), funk/reggae fusion, glam, hair, even rap stuff is fun. Just last year I finally decided to check out some old music (want to expand my tastes), and explored some stuff.

*Motley Crue* has some awesome stuff;

My favorite of their's


Spoiler











Although this one is also pretty good


Spoiler











Then there is also *Ugly Kid Joe* who has some nice tunes.


Spoiler











Another UKJ song


Spoiler











I'd post more, but I think I included enough songs.


----------



## workrobloxian (Jan 24, 2019)

Honestly, I'd say metal combined with dubstep and/or drumstep.
Dirtyphonics & Sullivan King - Vantablack [Dubstep]
Varien - Throne of Ravens [Dubstep]
Celldweller - Unshakeable [Drumstep]
Dirtyphonics & Sullivan King - Hammer [Drumstep]


----------



## rekcerW (Jan 27, 2019)

lol they totally ripped off aborted now that i see the actual music video, and this one is super lame just like wtfever one im thinking of from aborted, but motherfucker, there's something about this song that i can't stop listening to it over and over...




i fucking LOVE when bands throw in a big epic melodic chorus, that makes it for me, that one takes the cake, fuck i love it

insomnium does it all the time, though, like all the time





btbam, can't forget them, fucking amazing and famous for it









black dahlia, too, of course




www.youtube.com: The Black Dahlia Murder "Statutory Ape" (OFFICIAL VIDEO)

winds of plague, too
www.youtube.com: Winds of Plague-Angels of Debauchery

just the build-up with heavy chugging and not giving a fuck and then all of the sudden they're playing on scale with a hard as fuck double-kick, fuck i love that, arghh

or when they just break into a fucking super heavy-chug-fest-breakdown FUCK yes
www.youtube.com: As Blood Runs Black "In Dying Days"
www.youtube.com: Winds of Plague-Unbreakable

apparently most of that shit is deathcore according to my former bandmates, and i fucking love it, they do not, aka former lol. i don't know genres very well, there's fucking way to many of them to keep track of or care about. metal is metal.

(i fucking hate disturbed, though, least people are trying to belt out words, not just monkey sounds, ooh-ooh-ah-ah-ah to you to fucking nobody)


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Feb 8, 2019)

My Two Favourite two metal genres are Folk-Metal and Post-Postmetal.

Besides That I like crossovers mixing metal with Electro or classic sounds like Haggard or Turmion Kätliöt do.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 8, 2019)

Idk if u would call this heavy metal, but this is what I like


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2019)

The best metal band of all time was metallica, imo. Ride The Lightning was by far the best metal album of all time! RIP Cliff !!


----------



## rekcerW (Feb 8, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> Idk if u would call this heavy metal, but this is what I like


in flames got me into metal short of slipknot, the quiet place and trigger, always goona <3 em. and dial 595 escape, and bullet ride, and pretty much anything from clayman... they're fucking awesome

edit:
fucking whitechapel




the outro to this mofo was my fav before portrait of a headless man, but you can't beat fkn portrait of a headless man imo, still big time deadly


----------



## andoknee (Feb 9, 2019)

DOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Mar 6, 2019)

andoknee said:


> DOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMM


 What kind of doom? I was listening to Candlemass's Nightfall recently.


----------



## Furow (Mar 30, 2019)

Progressive stuff, my A and O for life:


----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 14, 2019)

Your poll is biased, you didn't include industrial black grindcore metal, thus leaving Anaal Nathrakh with no love!
Also you should have included blackened death metal! Poor Belphegor receives no love!


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Apr 16, 2019)

Nonamenoname said:


> Your poll is biased, you didn't include industrial black grindcore metal, thus leaving Anaal Nathrakh and Iperyt out of the poll!
> Also you should have included blackened death metal! Poor Belphegor receives no love!



Also no mathcore, nu-metal, post-metal or christian black, 1/5 XD


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 16, 2019)

Industrial!


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Apr 16, 2019)

Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf said:


> Also no mathcore, nu-metal, post-metal or christian black, 1/5 XD


 Jokes aside the awful styles can be voted in "other/fusions" as they are not the main subgenres of metal.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 16, 2019)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> Jokes aside the awful styles can be voted in "other/fusions" as they are not the main subgenres of metal.


Nu-Metal is consistently on lists for subgenres of metal?


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Apr 16, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Nu-Metal is consistently on lists for subgenres of metal?


 It's a fusion between metal, hip hop, alternative rock, grunge, and whatever was catchy during the 90s-mid2000s. Industrial, nu metal, djent, crossover, grind, glam, etc, are all fusions or spinoffs of the main styles, so that's why the poll exists, and it also applies to fusions of main styles too. I created this thread to focus on the "heavy metal" aspect, I would have created a thread about various other music genres if I were to also cornerstone fusions, and of course that would defeat the purpose of this thread being merely about metal.


----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 16, 2019)

Brutal technical progressive symphonic death metal is not on the list either, Fleshgod apocalypse gets no love


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm mostly into classic metal like Megadeth, Iron Maiden, Hammerfall and Metallica. But also like Swedish Power Metal like Sabaton and Falconer. I also have a soft spot for Industrial.


----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 17, 2019)

Aggrotech blackened death metal is not on the list either, Iperyt gets no love


----------

